

The Icy Mountains of Pluto - fla
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/the-icy-mountains-of-pluto

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9893412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9893412)

~~~
fla
Just wondering, why was my submission removed and replaced by an equivalent
one wich now has 280+ upvotes ?

Was there anthing wrong with it ?

EDIT: nevermind, by looking at the ids, it seems mine wasn't first.

------
vruiz
> Unlike the icy moons of giant planets, Pluto cannot be heated by
> gravitational interactions with a much larger planetary body. Some other
> process must be generating the mountainous landscape.

This is really exciting! There goes a theory. Charon seems to be also active,
perhaps this suggests they split not so long ago? If that were the case it
would be really interesting to know what hit them.

